# Need input on smoking potato's



## glued2it (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanted to try some potatoes to go with my ham and corn today.

What do the mighty forces of the forum suggest?


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 4, 2007)

Try this link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=potatoes

second post by Peculiarmike, great recipe


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 5, 2007)

I quarter them leghth ways, butterem, apply favite rub HEAVY, and smoke. My dots call them Zippy Fries


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 5, 2007)

I take big red's and slice them lengthwise. Heavy tasting smoke like Hickory/Mesquite for an hour. Take them out; they won't be done yet. Scoop out the flesh leaving about 1/4" and the skin. Take the flesh and mix in some cheese, sour cream, bacon, Vidalia onion, whatever, season to taste. Put back in the scooped shells. Heavy smoke for another hour. Viola, twice-smoke potatoes.

If you can possibly wait after smelling and seeing these, they are better the second day after being in the fridge. Orgazmic...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to make just plain baked potatoes - rub in EVOO and rol in kosher salt


----------



## carl spackler (Oct 5, 2007)

I take my goldens and cut a top out like a pumpkin at an angle. use a 1/2 inch drill bit go nealy all the way thru lenghth wise starting at end you cut. melt some butter and add garlic salt and pour into hole, place cap back on potatoe, toothpick shut, and smoke. It takes about 3-4 hours, You can cover with foil at anytime or no time depending on how much smoke you want. I also baste outside with butter mixture a 3-4 time a smoke. Im going to make a set of cups to stand potatoes upright in to make it easier to keep butter inside.


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 5, 2007)

Carl have you ever thought of useing a muffin pan to hold up them tator's?


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 5, 2007)

Or a beer can with the top cut off.  You could even poke holes in it for more smoke to hit the spud.


----------



## carl spackler (Oct 5, 2007)

See Scooter He Thinks Of The Simplest Stuff First!..................  Thanks, Great Idea Smokin!


----------



## daddyzaring (Nov 8, 2009)

I love smoking Golden potatoes, I just scrub, cut in half, and spray with a little cooking spay (Makes the a little crispy, the way I like them).

You might use a tin can from like a can of corn, and cut the bottom and top off, so you can stand the potatoe up, but still get smoke to the whole potatoe?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just rub them with some evoo and throw them in the smkoer and let them go for a couple of hours or so and then take them out and eat like a real potatoe. I do put abunch of stuff in them.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 11, 2009)

I often throw taters in the water pan of my GOSM and then mash them.


----------



## polishmeat (Nov 11, 2009)

Chef,

That's a great idea!  I will have to try this with mine!


----------

